# Imperfect scute sulcata



## Amanda81 (Jul 12, 2014)

I am looking for a sulcata hatchling with imperfect scutes. I am ready to purchase now. If u have any that's available please post a pic or email a pic to me. [email protected]
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 12, 2014)

Here you go.




Lance
(562)458-8304
[email protected]


----------



## chazd1984 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lance I'm not sure if this one is still available but in a recent sale post you had there was a baby with a very cool "zipper" pattern. I wonder if she might be interested in that one?


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 12, 2014)

The zipper pattern one is sold. Sorry!!


Lance
(562)458-8304
[email protected]


----------



## sibi (Jul 12, 2014)

Lancecham said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Really cool babies! I like


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 12, 2014)

That they are. They have their own individualized "finger print".


----------



## Amanda81 (Jul 13, 2014)

chazd1984 said:


> Lance I'm not sure if this one is still available but in a recent sale post you had there was a baby with a very cool "zipper" pattern. I wonder if she might be interested in that one?


Yes I loved that one but some other lucky tortoise lover beat me to her.


----------

